# 10 Great Jobs for Retirees who want to go back to work.



## ancient mariner (Apr 24, 2018)

I might do something like this

https://www.thebalancecareers.com/great-jobs-for-retirees-2059644


----------



## DaveA (Apr 25, 2018)

If I wanted (or needed) to continue working,  I would have stayed in place.  I retired so that my wife and I could enjoy ourselves (while our health lasts) and enjoy our fairly large immediate family who all live nearby.  It's been 26 wonderful years  and never once have I ever had a want to go back to work, whether full or part time.  I can't imagine finding a job more enjoyable than time spent with my wife, family and/or traveling.  Soon, the day will come that our health will fail us, as it does for everyone but until that happens I'll stick with full retirement and the time to spend it as I (or we) choose.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 25, 2018)

Sounds good to me.  What was your job title, if I may ask?  My daughter is a civil engineer.  She is a project manager for SWFMD in Tampa FL.  She attended USF in Tampa.
Where  did you get your degree?  Did your wife work?    Old Mack is former marine.  My last job as a photographer required too much travel.  We're both retired now, too.


----------

